# Help with a PPI amp decision



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

I need to find a few amp models to search for. I Havent done an install since the late 90's, and want to go back in time. 

So the stereo is gonna be a SQ install, but needs to play loud and clean throughout the frequency range. 

I have been wanting a PPI art series since i was in high school. At one point I had a Promos amp but had to sell it. 

I am using a 1501D MTX amp for a sub amp. Wanting to get something to get the most dynamics out of my music. I am a home theater fan, and swear by Yamaha receivers and Klipsch speakers. 

With my limited knowledge I am really leaning towards a pair of PPI2075A amps, one for front and one for rear. 

But right now I am just hunting down something to go on the front side of the system for the front doors. Wanting a two channel amp, to allow for further upgrades in the future. At the minumim I will have a 6.5 component set, but am also considering a threeway setup. If I do a three way, the midbass will be powered by one amp actively, and the other two a matched component setup off another amp. 

My budget for one, front end amp, is 350 USD. 

Any recommendations for an amp with the same qualities as the PPI mentioned above? ALSO, I have no experience with the chrome, PC series. Are they up to par with the Art and PM series?

ALSO, this is going into a Durango, so space limitations are much less than say a smart car. 

and I really dont want to go lower than 75 watts to any one speaker in the car. I am one of those "go overboard with the power and turn it down" fellows.


----------

